# Update on Dandy



## TinyMiteVillage (Jun 17, 2007)

Dandy is now in Alabama with Shannon our SC for Alabama. Thanks Shannon for helping out. I sure appreciate it. Dandy will be spoiled with Shannons son Hall messing with him. He is a cutie......... :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033: Shannon will post pics soon...........


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jun 19, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Here is Dandy hanging out with Peter Pan. He has made himself at home and is really a sweet horse!




: [/SIZE]


----------



## Champ (Jun 20, 2007)

what a cutie, he looks like he's quite comfortable at his new home :bgrin


----------

